# [TUTORIAL] How to shrink images



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

A while back I posted a how to on how to post images here. I hope that helped a few of you. In case you missed it or want to review my post check out this:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=526

I have had some request to resize peoples images and posted things for people so I think maybe some of you would like to know how to take your image and shrink it. If you already know then go read some router related links.... for the rest of you read on.

First you will need to get a program to do this. There is no catches to this program, it is free, I've used it for years and even taught classes at work on how to use it. No nags, no hidden spyware, no anything but the free program. If you want to read about it check:
www.irfanview.com
The links are on the right side.... get both the program and plugins
If you are still unsure take a look at:
www.download.com/3000-2192-10335353.html
This is the CNET site so if you don't trust me go to www.cnet.com and search on irfanview.

After you have installed it and the plugins you are ready for what follows. I will assume you know how to start a program so we will start with the program up and running.
Attachment (1) show the program started on the screen, you can do a lot of powerful and interesting things with this program but for starters we are going to take a image that exists on my computer and change the size of it and also how much compression is used which changes the file size making it smaller thus faster to upload. Do this will lower the quality so always rename the new file so the orginal is not changed. More on this later.

When you start playing with this or any image editing software make copies of what you are working on and play with them until you feel comfortable using the software. We are not responseable for lost or damaged images..... you have been warned.

Attachment (2) show the screen after you click "open". Drag and drop works as well but for now just follow along with what I'm doing. In this case the folder is called "boulder" that contails the file I want to work with. by selecting the folder as shown in attachment (3) you will get into the folder to find the file.... see attachment (4).

Click to select the file you want, in my case boulder.jpg. The file will open in the window as seen in attachment (5).

Check the following posts for the next steps.... I don't want this one to get to long..


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*follow up*

We are now going to resize this image to one that is 640 x 480. To do this find the "Image" option as shown in attachment (1) of this post. ( If you wanted to use another size you can use the options to do as you wish but for this exercise we will use the 640 x 480.) After selecting this option you will be back at a screen as shown in attachment (2). This will look a lot like what you just had.... 

Now we will save the new image and at the same time compress it. See attachment (3). Under the "File" menu is the "save as" option. When the next screen opens you will have several things to do. First give the new file a new name. I often use a "s" at the end as in "smaller". On the right side of the options is the amount of compressing..... the scale reads quality with the left side being poor and the right as being the best. I often use 70 for the posts I do here.

OK you are done..... the image is smaller any you are ready to post.... send in an email or do as you please with it.

This program has a lot of options so play with it and have some fun.

Please if you have problems let me know..... remember this is a router forum and this posting is for your use in sizing images for here so no questions about all the other options.... they don't belong here.

Ed


----------

